
Total Guide to CNC Jigs, Fixtures, and Workholding Solutions for Mills - matt_the_bass
https://www.cnccookbook.com/cnc-jigs-fixtures-workholding-solutions-milling/
======
matt_the_bass
Workholding is something that I feel gets totally glossed over in the hobbyist
CNC world. This is a big critique I have if my local maker space.

I strongly _don 't_ believe that one should ever plan to cut into the “spoil
board” bed of a cnc. Yes, I’m looking at you shopbot and shapeoko users

